# East harbor



## joe01

any ice reports on east harbor? Want to hit it Saturday. Thank you


----------



## bigfish1001

Went for several hours today and didn’t get anything


----------



## bigfish1001

Ice is 3-5.5


----------



## joe01

Thank you. We pond jumped and it was slow. So was Spence’s slow


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

I was out today also. It was slow for me too. 12-15 fish, all gills except two perch and a bass. Ice was pushing 6", water was a little cloudy, but still good visibility.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I was out today as well. Didn’t do too bad. Murky water but still fishable. If you go out of boat launch watch the crack coming right off the point. We walked the rocks and pulled gear across. Should lock up within next day or two.


----------



## hoppy63

Scum_Frog said:


> I was out today as well. Didn’t do too bad. Murky water but still fishable. If you go out of boat launch watch the crack coming right off the point. We walked the rocks and pulled gear across. Should lock up within next day or two.


Anyplace around area to get spikes wigglers wax worms??


----------



## hearttxp

hoppy63 said:


> Anyplace around area to get spikes wigglers wax worms??


Bays Edge bait shop


----------



## Scum_Frog

hoppy63 said:


> Anyplace around area to get spikes wigglers wax worms??


depends where your from, I usually go to anglers supply and see bernie in fremont or order them online.


----------



## hoppy63

Scum_Frog said:


> depends where your from, I usually go to anglers supply and see bernie in fremont or order them online.


Herbs had spikes, waiting on wax worms


----------



## hoppy63

thank you


----------



## jimvollmar

hoppy63 said:


> Anyplace around area to get spikes wigglers wax worms??


Maumee bait had wax worms fri


----------



## dontknowmuch

joe01 said:


> any ice reports on east harbor? Want to hit it Saturday. Thank you


Huron Drive through has 5hem also if you come from the east


----------



## mokabe

Ice was 5 to 6 inches today. One guy was even towing a shanty with a four wheeler. Water was pretty murky I'm used to sight fishing here. Fishing was bad but still a great day being on ice. If coming from the east on route 2, the 269 exit is closed. You'll have to go one exit more to 53 and follow detour signs.


----------



## TrollFishing

mokabe said:


> Ice was 5 to 6 inches today. One guy was even towing a shanty with a four wheeler. Water was pretty murky I'm used to sight fishing here. Fishing was bad but still a great day being on ice. If coming from the east on route 2, the 269 exit is closed. You'll have to go one exit more to 53 and follow detour signs.


Thanks


----------



## puregreen

Has the water cleared up any ?


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

I was there on Monday the 1st and the water clarity was the same as last week. No change.


----------



## puregreen

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I was there on Monday the 1st and the water clarity was the same as last week. No change.


Thanks


----------



## puregreen

Headed up tomorrow will report back results


----------



## piscator

Was there last night slow with a lot of small fish


----------



## puregreen

Was there from 10 to 2 caught a few nice gills a bass then dropped phone in the hole. 8to 10 in ice and talked to wildlife officer he said everybody else is slow to.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

puregreen said:


> Was there from 10 to 2 caught a few nice gills a bass then dropped phone in the hole. 8to 10 in ice and talked to wildlife officer he said everybody else is slow to.


Dont you know that ice holes have 75 times more gravitational pull than any other areas on earth? You can drop a phone 42ft away and its gonna go down that d#$n hole!


----------



## puregreen

I see that wife was pretty impressed about it . Talked to wildlife officer he said he lost is on main lake Fri somewhere


----------



## hoppy63

Any recent reports....ice conditions, action???


----------



## martman19

Anyone been fishing?


----------



## BFG

It's going to be hard to get any report from anyone fishing East Harbor considering the lake is a mess and 10,000 guys are now looking for a place to fish. I know that sucks for an answer, but sometimes you just have to drive to a place and see for yourself. It's pretty obvious when the ice is good at East Harbor...about 1,000 shanties out there although there was a video posted by an outfitter online last week that showed 10" of ice in one spot and 2' to the left the ice was 4". Walk out...and use the spud. No sense in machines out there anyway.


----------



## Scum_Frog

EH is on fire. Not kidding.


----------



## martman19

Thanks for the reports guys!


----------



## Beepum19

Last Sunday was a slaughter on gills.


----------



## hoppy63

i appreciate all reports. thanks for replies. good luck to all.


----------



## martman19

Beepum19 said:


> Last Sunday was a slaughter on gills.


Good size? I’ve never fished there before but me and my buddy are headed up Saturday to fish it for the first time hopefully the girls are still hitting but it should be a pretty decent day with the warm weather approaching.


----------



## Beepum19

7-8 inch maybe some bigger. It just seems like they move around a lot. But you guys should find fish and have fun. We went there bc of what happend to lake. It will be packed but that’s part of the game


----------



## WalleyeWiz

Bunch of machines out there this morning. Wife and I fished . Nice meal of gills and sunnies but didn't kill em by any means.
Heading out again in the morning. 

Pretty much 12 inches in the areas we fished. 

Dwayne


----------



## martman19

We are headed there because of the lake as well just can’t trust it just yet.


----------



## Guest

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I was there on Monday the 1st and the water clarity was the same as last week. No change.


Stay home!


----------



## fishfinder43420

Got 17 pnds of blue gills today.. bite was good at 9-12... picked back up at 3 for a little bit.. water clearity sucked but they were biting well


----------



## Matt63

Just curious how many gills to make 17 lbs is that filets or live weight. Either way you had a good day way to go.


----------



## fishfinder43420

Live weight.. little over a bucket


----------



## fishfinder43420

Ended up with 9.5 pnds of fish


----------



## Fishtracker1

Three of us were there between 9-11:30 for the first time. We just wanted to check it out. I didn't take the power head for the auger or a shanty. Drilled 4 holes by hand and stayed in one spot, wind was just brutal & cold. You had to anchor everything down or it would blow away. Guys were having trouble keeping there shanties in one spot. We had a good time and I'll be back up next week to fish a bit more seriously. Having caught 4 of our 7, one being a F.O gill has me ready to get back to it.


----------



## hoppy63

Good day today.....lot of shanties and noise, but bothered me more than fish


----------



## Eyehunter_18

Anyone been fishing east harbor? Wondering how ice is ?


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

I was there yesterday. Fishing was slow. I ended four hours of fishing with only 21 fish, mostly gills with 3 bass, 1 crappie and 1 perch. There was 11" inches of clear ice, but the surface was beginning to break down and get slushy. The edges were holding up nicely. I had no problem getting on or off the ice. I was off by 3:30pm. I went out of the kayak launch area and the road getting back there was deteriorating faster than the ice on the bay. You will need 4 wheel drive to get in and out of there, otherwise, I would walk in from the paved road going to the beach.


----------



## hoppy63

which direction did you head off the ramp, and how far?


----------



## Fishtracker1

Last Fri. we fished in the dark green area in the top part of the bay triangle. Not up against the shore but in the middle to the right of the camping area. I'm hoping, wondering if Thursday would be froze back up enough that it's not a sloppy mess?


----------



## hoppy63

I've heard that there was good fishing in middle harbor from two older guys, but they said that was years ago. Anybody ever try there?


----------



## Fishtracker1

No idea, notice it's isolated from the other bodies of water though.


----------



## laynhardwood

Fishtracker1 said:


> No idea, notice it's isolated from the other bodies of water though.
> View attachment 253732


Middle Harbor is connected to West Harbor Via a tunnel near the Eastern inlet.


----------



## Flathead76

hoppy63 said:


> I've heard that there was good fishing in middle harbor from two older guys, but they said that was years ago. Anybody ever try there?


Middle harbor used to be the place to catch crappies.


----------



## brad crappie

laynhardwood said:


> Middle Harbor is connected to West Harbor Via a tunnel near the Eastern inlet.


I read in the outdoor news paper they were suppose to have a bridge connect all the harbors! So that would of ment 2 also open up middle to the lake to have it more natural again! That's what the plan was! A future plan I hope but with funds u know! Instead of them taking are weeds out for the go fast non caring bout the ecosystem in their save the money to that project!!!


----------



## Fishtracker1

Anyone fishing EH today wondering how conditions are up there. Thx. Wanting to come up tomorrow.


----------



## steven miller

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> I was there yesterday. Fishing was slow. I ended four hours of fishing with only 21 fish, mostly gills with 3 bass, 1 crappie and 1 perch. There was 11" inches of clear ice, but the surface was beginning to break down and get slushy. The edges were holding up nicely. I had no problem getting on or off the ice. I was off by 3:30pm. I went out of the kayak launch area and the road getting back there was deteriorating faster than the ice on the bay. You will need 4 wheel drive to get in and out of there, otherwise, I would walk in from the paved road going to the beach.


ooo


----------



## AtticaFish

Just talked to my Dad who lives up there, there are a few fishing it now. He drove back the kayak launch road and talked to some guys coming off the ice. Bite was slow for them.... fish would come in but not bite. I am going to head up there tomorrow (Thursday) morning to give it a try. Fishtracker1 (or anyone else) send me a PM if you want to meet up or at least trade info through texts, i have limited experience on EH. Have to drop kids off at school and then have about an hour drive to get there.


----------



## thistubesforu

Attica let me know ice conditions tomorrow if you can. Gonna head there Friday or up to st Clair. Haven't decided 100% yet what I'm gonna be doing.


----------



## brad crappie

Glad to hear the law was up there last weekend trying to get scumbags!


----------



## AtticaFish

Ice was good but crazy slick. Road to the kayak ramp is a mess. They put some stone down in the narrow part between the marsh areas. It helped but still needs about 4 more dump truck loads.


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth

Hey Russ & Clair, good to meet you guys today. FYI, fishing never picked up for me the rest of the day after you two left. I was surprised to see all the open water on the main lake. From the East Harbor State Park beach looking toward Perry's monument on South Bass it was all open water. The Sandusky Bay was opening up fast today also. It soon may be time to put the boats in the water.


----------



## Fishtracker1

Crazy4Smallmouth said:


> Hey Russ & Clair, good to meet you guys today. FYI, fishing never picked up for me the rest of the day after you two left. I was surprised to see all the open water on the main lake. From the East Harbor State Park beach looking toward Perry's monument on South Bass it was all open water. The Sandusky Bay was opening up fast today also. It soon may be time to put the boats in the water.


Same here good to meet both of you, again another day.


----------



## thistubesforu

Thanks for the update Attica I'll let you know how I do tomorrow.


----------



## martman19

If anyone is out on the ice today and could report on its safety it would be appropriated. Would like to come up tomorrow morning.


----------



## AtticaFish

I did not actually measure, but the ice i cut there yesterday was easily 10" or more and 90% is clear enough to see weeds below the ice in areas. It was solid. Going to take a while for that to go anywhere.


----------



## thistubesforu

Sitting roughly 10" right now bite is slow!!!


----------



## martman19

Thanx for the report guys!


----------



## thistubesforu

Bite stayed the same slow!! Fished from 8 am to 445 pm and ended up with 13 keepers. Odd part for me anyway was I didn't catch a lot of dinks. Only tossed back a few altogether. Hopefully the bite picks up for whoever ventures out tomorrow.


----------



## hoppy63

Any reports today???


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hows the ice holding up guys? Im considering making the drive from columbus the next couple weeks. 
No ice here an im not ready to be done yet.
Anybody willing to throw me some pointers or point me in the right direction. Pms are fine,or on here. 
Id really appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## brad crappie

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hows the ice holding up guys? Im considering making the drive from columbus the next couple weeks.
> No ice here an im not ready to be done yet.
> Anybody willing to throw me some pointers or point me in the right direction. Pms are fine,or on here.
> Id really appreciate it.
> Thanks


It's fine drill holes site fish might have to keep moving!!!


----------



## brad crappie

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hows the ice holding up guys? Im considering making the drive from columbus the next couple weeks.
> No ice here an im not ready to be done yet.
> Anybody willing to throw me some pointers or point me in the right direction. Pms are fine,or on here.
> Id really appreciate it.
> Thanks


3 access spots on state park side main ramp kayak and a pavilion parking lot on the right before u go across middle and east harbor causeway!


----------



## brad crappie

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hows the ice holding up guys? Im considering making the drive from columbus the next couple weeks.
> No ice here an im not ready to be done yet.
> Anybody willing to throw me some pointers or point me in the right direction. Pms are fine,or on here.
> Id really appreciate it.
> Thanks


Kayak ramp


----------



## Steelhauler

So there is still good ice on East Harbor? How are the edges?
Thanks in advance.

Wes


----------



## DBV

I was there yesterday and ice was fine. Made it through the warm ups and should only get better now. There was anywhere from 4 to 6 inches of really hard ice. We got there around 3ish and fished until 5. Very slow until the last hour. We ended catching 15 big bluegills and a big perch. Let them all go for another day. Great to be out, as it was not crowded and was very quiet for a change.


----------



## Steelhauler

DBV,

Thanks for the update. I guess I’ll be on the ice after all this weekend. Sweet!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Steelhauler i might be heading up sunday.... if i do ill pm u my number. Maybe we can help each other find some....
Good luck,stay safe!


----------



## Steelhauler

Saugeyefisher,

Yeah give me a shout if you head up.


----------



## martman19

Steelhauler said:


> So there is still good ice on East Harbor? How are the edges?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Wes


I fished last Saturday in a rainstorm it was kind of weird sitting on the ice as it was raining but I was on 9 inches of solid clear ice. I did drill a hole in one spot that had10 inches of junk ice. Fishing was slow to say the least 1-10" perch right off the bat and a couple of throw back gills. All edges were good at that time.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Just curious if any one is out there.. just want safe passage over the edges, headed out this weekend... any info would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## brad crappie

Capt. Crude said:


> Just curious if any one is out there.. just want safe passage over the edges, headed out this weekend... any info would be appreciated! Thanks


Heading out in the afternoon


----------



## furtrapper

I to am headed to east harbor Sunday a ice condition would be greatly appreciated .thanks...


----------



## brad crappie

furtrapper said:


> I to am headed to east harbor Sunday a ice condition would be greatly appreciated .thanks...


It's only safe enough for ice thugs!!!!


----------



## hoppy63

any live reports??? sitting at work wishing, instead of fishing!


----------



## DBV

Was there about 4 hours today. Very slow and very windy. Only 8 keepers, which were all bluegill and one jumbo perch.


----------



## Fishtracker1

Any thing worth reporting today??


----------



## furtrapper

slow picking ice was 6 plus inches water was stained . still a great day tho


----------



## dfischer

I’ll be there tomorrow morning...anyone else going?


----------



## FishDoc

Any luck the last couple days? Might be making a trip tomorrow for first time


----------



## ress

Check nw ohio forum some reports there.


----------



## sdkohio

Water clarity isn’t great 2 1/2 feet. 5 gills and 2 bass in 5-6 hours today


----------



## sdkohio

Ice was good out of the SP but looked like some open water out near the channel toward Bass Haven


----------



## hoppy63

Any weekend stories?


----------



## silverbullet

fished saturday, 9 inches of ice average. Slow but steady pick of gills. kept a dozen or so. seemed like you would have em then they would move and come back.


----------



## Lems

How did the ice fair from last evenings rain? Heading up to West and East Harbor tomorrow, and was thinking about throwing the ice fishing stuff in the back of the truck. Anyone know how it looks today? Hoping tonight's freeze will help it last through the weekend. Next weeks temps are not looking good for the ice!


----------



## thistubesforu

8" plus everywhere I drilled today off the kayak launch area.


----------



## Lems

Thanks thistubesforu! I'll report how we do when I get home. Supposed to be a nice day!


----------



## hoppy63

Any fish and was it terribly sloppy? Thanks for reporting.


----------



## AtticaFish

thistubesforu said:


> 8" plus everywhere I drilled today off the kayak launch area.


Needing boards to get out yet?


----------



## thistubesforu

Very few fish today actually both my kids outfished me!!! They are 10 and 7 might of been the greatest day of their lives the way they acted about it!! Hahahah!!! No boards needed word from another fisherman was 12" at the launch but I didn't drill any holes there to verify.


----------



## Capt. Crude

12" at shore sounds hard to believe...


----------



## OTHO HOLCOMB III

Capt. Crude said:


> 12" at shore sounds hard to believe...


Didn't need any boards to get out . Ice is slick as snot on a door knob . (Bring cleats) some old holes that opened up from the drain but ice was hard as a rock . I'll be out there again tomorrow at first ice . Do a little more sight fishing ... Most likely the last trip before ice off


----------



## Lems

Went out from the kayak ramp for a couple hours this afternoon. Very slow! Ice looked great, but very slippery!!! 8 - 10" of good hard ice. Tried out my new Garmin Striker 4, and man I really liked it. Could see the fish come up from the bottom to check my jig and wax worm out, but not very aggressive. Only caught 4 nice gills. Beautiful afternoon to be out with the calm winds! Looks like it will be time to start dusting off the long rods.


----------



## fishingfree

Lems said:


> Went out from the kayak ramp for a couple hours this afternoon. Very slow! Ice looked great, but very slippery!!! 8 - 10" of good hard ice. Tried out my new Garmin Striker 4, and man I really liked it. Could see the fish come up from the bottom to check my jig and wax worm out, but not very aggressive. Only caught 4 nice gills. Beautiful afternoon to be out with the calm winds! Looks like it will be time to start dusting off the long rods.


----------

